# Childproofed: An Expose of Motherhood! ~ $2.99



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Motherhood sometimes seems as though it's not all it's cracked up to be. Sleepless nights, baby fat, encrusted bits of spit up clinging to my clothes and hair...not exactly what I'd pictured it as being. Sometimes I wonder where the real Virginia went - the person I used to be before I was just someone's wife or mother. Now I find out that a hot young girl is after my husband. Perfect. This is the life of a mother. It's real, and it's definitely nothing like a baby ad.

http://www.amazon.com/Childproofed-ebook/dp/B002WYJQCU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260006370&sr=8-2


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to KindleBoards Reese!

Here's a cover link... =)


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you!  I'm very making my first foray into this brave new world...hoping to make enough through sales to purchase a kindle of my own   Very excited about it all!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Cool idea, ReeseReed (sorry, that sounds so cold).  It's a good idea and I like your voice in your post.  

This will resonate with any young parent, or former young parent.  Dads go through a similar phase as the mom is in your story, in my opinion, and they'll "get it" too.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you!  What I've found since releasing this book is that dads love it and identify with it just as much as moms do. 

I've updated the price from $2.99 to $1.99 in hopes of boosting sales, but amazon says it will take 48 hours to take effect.  So if you're interested in purchasing this, wait until the price drops (unless you just want to pay more, lol).

I'm open to questions/comments/discussions...just fire away.  Thanks for reading!

Reese


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Since I'm not sure if it'll be my cup of tea, I've downloaded the sample.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you for giving me a chance!!  I hope you find that you like it!


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Reese, for letting us know about the price drop.  I will buy it as soon as it drops as I did enjoy the sample.  It's such a nice change to find something not romance or sci-fi or paranormal ~


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sampling is one of the best things about the kindle!  I don't just have to rely on a blurb, I can get a feel for an author in the sample.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

I must be in overload mode from 2 kids parties today; I had already bought the book for $1.00!  Thank goodness Amazon tells me when I mess up like that.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks luvkin!  I hope you enjoy!!

scarlet, I couldn't agree more.  I love that the sampling gives readers the opportunity to have a "sneak peek" at my writing style to see if it fits for them.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

luvkin said:


> I must be in overload mode from 2 kids parties today; I had already bought the book for $1.00! Thank goodness Amazon tells me when I mess up like that.


Ha! You sound just like me! I hope you enjoy it when you have a chance to read.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't wait to start reading it; unfortunately I have to wait till carpool line on Monday afternoon when I have an hour all to myself and can just sit and read.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

luvkin said:


> I can't wait to start reading it; unfortunately I have to wait till carpool line on Monday afternoon when I have an hour all to myself and can just sit and read.


When I first uploaded it for kindle I had NO IDEA what I was doing, and I wound up uploading a real mess, with in line page numbers where the formatting was different. I've since taken that down and tried to fix the formatting, but if you find that you've got one of those ugly versions be sure and request a refund and I'll figure out a way to get it back to you for 1.00. I don't know how long ago you bought it...hopefully you got the newest version.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Childproofed is now available for purchase for $1.99 at smashwords.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6919


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, Reese, the formatting was off on this one.  I will ask for a refund although they may not give it seeing as it's more than a week since I purchased it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Kindle Customer Service is usually pretty good about refunds, even past the 7 days if there is a reason for the request.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

I did send them an email and explained the problem.  Hopefully they will be able to rectify it.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

luvkin said:


> I did send them an email and explained the problem. Hopefully they will be able to rectify it.


Let me know if they don't and I can paypal the refund to you.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

They refunded me the $1.00 to my account.  I had hoped they would just redownload the book as I asked, but unfortunately they did not.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay I am going to work on seeing if I can generate a code to get you the book for 1.00 again.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Reese, I just received an email from Amazon stating they are crediting my account $3 to purchase the book again which I have already done.  Thank you very much for your kind offer.  Amazon's CS is really fantastic; reminds me of Zappo's which is also first class!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

luvkin said:


> Reese, I just received an email from Amazon stating they are crediting my account $3 to purchase the book again which I have already done. Thank you very much for your kind offer. Amazon's CS is really fantastic; reminds me of Zappo's which is also first class!


That is fantastic! Glad to know Amazon's CS is top notch!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Childproofed is now updated on amazon at the new $1.99 price.

http://www.amazon.com/Childproofed-ebook/dp/B002WYJQCU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260006370&sr=8-2


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Just in case you may be reluctant to try it, if you're a male, here's what one of my male readers had to say about it.

"This isn't chick lit. Chick lit is simplistic, silly fun. This is something else. Never have I been grabbed so easily by a book and just read. I'm talking never. This has IT. This needs publishing. This is somewhat surprising for me because I expected to find it mediocre and tedious. But no. It just sucked me in from the get go and had me there with it. So real, so effective. It feels... real. It doesn't feel patronising and most of all, it doesn't have a massive sexist bent, like a lot of chick lit does. Kudos to you."

Andrew


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

luvkin, just wondering if you had a chance to start on it in your car line today, and if so, what you thought so far


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Would love to hear thoughts from anyone who has read!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

My sales have decreased dramatically since raising the price from 1.00 to 1.99.  Is 1.99 too much to charge for an indie ebook?  Would I do better do price it at .99 instead?  I'm so torn on what to do.  Thoughts from kindle owners greatly appreciated.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Reese, it's hard to know in your case because it's new and probably would have sold a lot at any price.  I'd wait a few weeks before analyzing, but that's just me.  There's a lot of amateur psychology about setting the price and I'm not smart enough to understand any of it.  

I liked your story.  Coach Mark seems like a spot-on "guy" character that I could identify with.  My kids are 11, 14 and 17 and I still remember the pain, especially the long nights.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> Reese, it's hard to know in your case because it's new and probably would have sold a lot at any price. I'd wait a few weeks before analyzing, but that's just me. There's a lot of amateur psychology about setting the price and I'm not smart enough to understand any of it.
> 
> I liked your story. Coach Mark seems like a spot-on "guy" character that I could identify with. My kids are 11, 14 and 17 and I still remember the pain, especially the long nights.


Thanks, dave. It's tough to have that initial rush of success and then...it stops. It's maddening!! LOL! Thanks for your kind words, it's exciting to know that men are enjoying my work as well as women.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Reese, 

I had to take my son out early to an ortho. appt and did not have to wait in carpool.  I am hoping to start it tomorrow and will definitely let you know my impression.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I picked up the story. I think I paid $1.99. It was a qucik and easy read. The formatting is still off in the book. Large blanks for at the start of a chapter it starts and the bottom of the page. Also, gaps in paragraphs. I have not contacted CS yet. I just read the book last night at 12:45 am.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> I picked up the story. I think I paid $1.99. It was a qucik and easy read. The formatting is still off in the book. Large blanks for at the start of a chapter it starts and the bottom of the page. Also, gaps in paragraphs. I have not contacted CS yet. I just read the book last night at 12:45 am.


Yeah, the writing is very engaging, but the formatting errors in the sample are a total buzzkill to me. Trust me, I know how much of a pain the DTP is, so the author has my sympathies. With that said, I'd rather wait until everything is fixed.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> I picked up the story. I think I paid $1.99. It was a qucik and easy read. The formatting is still off in the book. Large blanks for at the start of a chapter it starts and the bottom of the page. Also, gaps in paragraphs. I have not contacted CS yet. I just read the book last night at 12:45 am.


I got the sample on Sunday or Monday and it still has lots of formatting glitches... sometimes nearly half of the screen is blank in the middle of a paragraph. I'll buy it but I'll wait until the formatting is fixed. Will you post when that happens? Thanks.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I got the sample on Sunday or Monday and it still has lots of formatting glitches... sometimes nearly half of the screen is blank in the middle of a paragraph. I'll buy it but I'll wait until the formatting is fixed. Will you post when that happens? Thanks.


Thanks everyone for letting me know about the formatting. I will definitely work on that this weekend, and I will update this thread when everything is (hopefully) fixed.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay, I did some work on the file, and previewed it before publishing.  It looks okay on the preview, so here's crossing my fingers!  Amazon takes a few days to get the new content online, so I will update this post again when it's updated.  I want to say thanks so much to all of you who are alerting me to these problems.  It's so helpful to have this forum to help me be able to put out the best product I can.  And thank you for your kind words about my writing.  It's very validating to hear


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay, I reworked the formatting, and it's now uploaded and live.  I viewed the sample on my pc, but here's my question.  Several of the chapters end toward the beginning or middle of the page.  The way it's set now, the next chapter begins on the same page the previous one ended.  Is that a mood killer for the story?  Should I work on it more?  If I make it like an actual book, then there will be pages where there is a lot of blank space where the chapters end.  What do you, the kindle readers, prefer?


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else has had a chance to read, and if so, what you thought about the book as well as the formatting.  Thanks.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Check out my guest author spot on Michele Scott's blog! Read about my inspiration for Childproofed 

http://www.adventuresnwriting.blogspot.com/


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

ReeseReed said:


> Check out my guest author spot on Michele Scott's blog! Read about my inspiration for Childproofed
> 
> http://www.adventuresnwriting.blogspot.com/


Good work, Reese. That interview ought to get you some exposure.

I can't believe that the crashing into the doorway part was real. It hurt just reading about that shiner in the book and that's when I thought it was fiction...


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> Good work, Reese. That interview ought to get you some exposure.
> 
> I can't believe that the crashing into the doorway part was real. It hurt just reading about that shiner in the book and that's when I thought it was fiction...


Thanks for reading! And lol, it did hurt, very much! My husband did actually make me speak to the trainer on the football team, who told me I'd likely fractured my skull and needed a CAT scan. I promptly ignored him, then spent the next few months wondering if every headache I had was precursor to my death from brain injury. Fortunately it turned out to be nothing but fodder for a great story, lol!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Childproofed has made it to number one on Amazon's Hot New Releases list for Motherhood.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/new-releases/digital-text/157598011/ref=pd_ts_kinc_mte


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Getting quite a few hits today on amazon, and my first sale on smashwords   If you've read, I'd love to hear what you thought!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Glad to hear your getting some numbers, Reese.  I guess that's what happens when you hit number one.  Everybody wants to see what's cookin'...


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Just got another great review from a reader on amazon...

A delightfully, addictive story that gives you an inside peek to some of the real woes of parenting, and that all too slippery balancing act of being both a mother and a woman. Reed's harmonious prose flows into an easy-to-read, can't-put-down book to be enjoyed by mothers and non-mothers alike! Prepare to laugh, prepare to cry.....from so much laughing! Prepare to love Virginia, as she navigates through the mine field of mother, wife, sex symbol, and self! A must read!

Childproofed
http://www.amazon.com/Childproofed-ebook/dp/B002WYJQCU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1262664555&sr=1-1


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Another 5 Star review for "Childproofed":

I started this book one night with the intention of only reading a chapter or two, but it was so real and so funny that I couldn't put it down! It was such an easy read that I finished it in one sitting. I laughed out loud many times, and it was so true to motherhood that I could have written it from my own life. Great book!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Just got another fabulous review from "Working Girl Reviews"...
http://workinggirlreviews.wordpress.com/2010/01/12/review-childproofed-by-reese-reed/


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Reese - I bought your book last night (ebook). So far so good.  

I'll post a review once done.  

Jenna


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Hi Reese - I bought your book last night (ebook). So far so good.
> 
> I'll post a review once done.
> 
> Jenna


Thanks so much!! I hope you enjoy it!

I found someone who wants to trade an Ipod touch for my netbook, which I've had for about a year and never use...so I'm super excited that soon I'll be able to download the kindle app and start reading. I still want my kindle, but it's looking like it's going to be after tax refund time before I can afford to get it.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

ReeseReed said:


> Thanks so much!! I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> I found someone who wants to trade an Ipod touch for my netbook, which I've had for about a year and never use...so I'm super excited that soon I'll be able to download the kindle app and start reading. I still want my kindle, but it's looking like it's going to be after tax refund time before I can afford to get it.


I have the Kindle app for my iPhone and my laptop. It's nice because the stories show up on both. Syncing doesn't always work but hey - I'm not complaining.

I have the Kindle on my Mother's Day wish list.  Little does the hubby knwo that I will need to buy a skin and cover for it also. hee hee

Jenna


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Reese.  I added my review on Amazon.  First guy to review it, I'm pretty sure!

Your sales rank is sky high, or should I say low?  Looks people are discovering you.  Congrats on your success...


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> Hey Reese. I added my review on Amazon. First guy to review it, I'm pretty sure!
> 
> Your sales rank is sky high, or should I say low? Looks people are discovering you. Congrats on your success...


THANK YOU so much!! I'm super excited about the ranking, too!! I check it all throughout the day and evening...it just never gets old, lol!!

**runs off to read the review** 

WOW, thanks, Dave!  What a great review you gave!! I'm always happy to hear that I didn't give the ending away throughout the book...I tried to write it so that when the reader gets to it there's an "Ah-ha!" moment where all the foreshadowing makes sense!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, people either love because it's a quick read, or dislike it because it's a quick read.  Lol!  Give it a try, still just $.99


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I just finished this book.....and I really enjoyed it. My only complaints were that the character development was a little low, and the story played out too quickly.......could have been developed into a more detailed novel. Great overall concept, plot etc, and I loved the ending-


Spoiler



predictable but sweet


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you so much for reading my work.  I'm glad you enjoyed it.  I'm pleased with it, as my first effort.  With the one I'm working on now, I think I've been able to develop the characters more fully, and the plot is unfolding more slowly, so I think I might make it to full novel length.  Childproofed was a lot of fun to write, and it helped me prove to myself that I could do it.  It's really served as a catalyst for me and encouraged me to explore and delve deeper in my writing.

Thanks again, I love hearing reader comments!

Reese


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Heard from a reader via my facebook fan page...

Just finished...GREAT story - could be mine - Like Virginia I am a stay at home mom with two little girls - 3 & 2 - and my husband is a teacher & varsity football (and track and girls basketball) coach - you have the "coach" stuff nailed on the head!! I have had the same fears Virginia has and luckily I am married to a Mark!!!

Nothing thrills me like hearing something like that


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's a piece I did for an online zine about the writing of Childproofed...
http://www.chicmommagazine.com/inspiration_article.php?id=146


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

ReeseReed said:


> Here's a piece I did for an online zine about the writing of Childproofed...
> http://www.chicmommagazine.com/inspiration_article.php?id=146


Reese, awesome job. That piece is inspirational and interesting on it's own -- and it's going to sell some books too!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for reading, Dave!  That's the piece I was contacted about writing after the editor saw my feature on the Indie Author Spotlight.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Just a friendly post to let everyone know Amazon has discounted Childproofed to $.79


----------



## Bridget S (May 23, 2010)

I enjoyed it!  Fun vacation book!  As a teacher, I can say I would never, ever, ever be attracted to one of my students!  Ever!!!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you!  I'm glad you enjoyed it!  It was inspired by an incident my husband had at his teaching job, where a student did actually come on to him, although not nearly as brazenly as Ella.  He was, of course, completely oblivious of her intentions, and I actually would never have even learned of it except she happened to make a comment at a volleyball game where a fellow teacher of mine overheard.  The conversation actually went down a lot like the overheard conversation in Childproofed.  This young thing however, only complimented him on his sweater and then asked him if he'd take it off and let her borrow it, at which point he told her she was being inappropriate and would be reported.  Kind of nipped that in the bud


----------

